#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Текст призывания Махакалы

## Сергей Волков

Его дома, не в центре можно читать? не как медитацию, а как песню?
Если да, то киньте текст, в открытый доступ или в приват.
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Налджорпа

Призывание Махакалы обычно делается раз в день, лучше вечером. Конечно можно и нужно делать призывание дома, так же как и в Центре. Текст лучше взять в вашем местном Центре.

----------


## Сергей Волков

> лучше вечером


А если я почувствую, что вот-вот сейчас со мной настанет тотальный коллапс и аннигиляция :Big Grin:  , смогу ли я его прочитать еще в какое-нибудь время суток *для собственного успокоения*?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Лучше объединяться с любой ситуацией и принимать всё происходящее без оценки. Это и есть наилучший буддийский способ успокоения. Неверно относиться к Дхармапалам как к личной охране, появляющейся по первому свистку для решения ваших проблем. Защитники работают, но не столь примитивным образом.

Ну и читать выдранный из длинной пуджи отрывок, не делая материальных подношений, как это положено, не очень хорошо по отношению к Защитникам и может отрицательно сказаться на жизни и практике. Но это точка зрения не КК ОН, а IMHO.

----------


## Гьялцен

По поводу пуджи- именно этот "отрывок" читают не только в КК ОН, и даже без использования материального торма. Видимо, такова специфика данной молитвы. Я еще в давние времена читал это призывание вместе с кенпо Карма Чочогом после восхваления 21-й Тары. В общем, Дмитрий, Вы напрасно считаете, что это ноу-хау ОН.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Я сказал IMHO.  :Smilie:

----------


## Гьялцен

> А если я почувствую, что вот-вот сейчас со мной настанет тотальный коллапс и аннигиляция , смогу ли я его прочитать еще в какое-нибудь время суток *для собственного успокоения*?


Наверно, имеет смысл читать один раз в день, но регулярно, лучше вечером. И делать после сессии медитации. А во время беспокойства можно мантры произносить.

----------


## Гьялцен

> Я сказал IMHO.


Извините, не понимаю английский новояз. Поясните.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Давно прижившаяся в рунете аббревиатура "По моему скромному мнению".

----------


## Ирина

> Его дома, не в центре можно читать? не как медитацию, а как песню?
> Если да, то киньте текст, в открытый доступ или в приват.
> Заранее спасибо.


Текст можно и нужно взять в центре.  :Smilie:  Там же попросите пояснение, как его читать.
Советую почитать о Защитниках, чтобы не путать их ангелами-хранителями .
http://www.buddhism.ru/glossary/dict09.php#protect
http://www.mahamudra.ru/biblio/symbolism.html
http://www.mahamudra.ru/biblio/budter.html
http://www.mahamudra.ru/publ/karmapa_2004.html

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> Ну и читать выдранный из длинной пуджи отрывок, не делая материальных подношений, как это положено, не очень хорошо по отношению к Защитникам и может отрицательно сказаться на жизни и практике. Но это точка зрения не КК ОН, а IMHO.


Нужен ли лунг и ванг для традиционной (полной) практики Махакала Пуджи? Имеет ли смысл работать Махакала Пуджу в традиционном варианте "по прочитанному"?
Вы не в курсе, где можно найти описание оригинальной версии?

----------


## Сергей Волков

> Текст можно и нужно взять в центре.  Там же попросите пояснение, как его читать.
> Советую почитать о Защитниках, чтобы не путать их ангелами-хранителями .


Не путал, это все домыслы Кармапенко  :Smilie:  . Кстати, без ванга текст не дали.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Я сейчас больше по части дзогчен-общины Намкая Норбу Ринпоче, и пуджу практикую в том варианте, что передаёт он, с другими Дхармапалами.

Лунга для практики пуджи достаточно. На текст длинной пуджи Махакале Бернагчену я лично лунга не получал. Краткая версия, написанная 8-м Кармапой, действительно используется, и тибетский текст с неплохим русским переводом доступен на сайте http://www.buddism.ru И длинная там же лежит, но без русского подстрочника, только тибетский текст.

На форуме "Ясный Свет" Сураж выкладывал капитальную диссертацию по Махакалатантре.

----------


## Sam

А на общеизвестном сайте http://www.vajrabhairava.com есть садхана Махакалы 6 рукого в разделе Дхармапалы в закрытом доступе т.е. её там надо искать.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Нужен ли лунг и ванг для традиционной (полной) практики Махакала Пуджи? Имеет ли смысл работать Махакала Пуджу в традиционном варианте "по прочитанному"?
> Вы не в курсе, где можно найти описание оригинальной версии?


Лунг нужен, как и для любой пуджи, без ванга можно обойтись, если садхана не делается как основная практика.

----------


## Викарий

не кто не знает на какой матив ее читать т.к. у меня есть запись этого отрывка ее читают на другой матив не так как ее дает О. Нидал

----------


## Ирина

> не кто не знает на какой матив ее читать т.к. у меня есть запись этого отрывка ее читают на другой матив не так как ее дает О. Нидал


Мотив в наших центрах не отличается от того, как поют (это часть полуторачасовой пуджи) в монастыре Беру Ченце в Бодхгайя и в щедре у Кармапы в Калимпонге. Имели счастье подпевать, монахи были довольны. :Embarrassment:

----------


## Kарма Дордже

Не понятно, в чём смысли практиковать часть Махакала - пуджи?? Кто дал наставление так практиковать, каковы пояснения?

----------


## Ирина

> Не понятно, в чём смысли практиковать часть Махакала - пуджи?? Кто дал наставление так практиковать, каковы пояснения?


А зачем понимать? Хотите петь всю - пойте!! Поступайте, как вам нравится.  :Smilie:  Буддизм - это индивидуальная работа с умом, причем - с собственным :Big Grin:  Че заглядывать в чужую тарелку, когда есть своя :Embarrassment:

----------


## Kарма Дордже

Хм... Ну, что бы что-то делать, обычно не лишне понтимать, в чём смысл действия, да?
Скажите, если делать половину от Гуру Йоги ЕС Кармапы XVI, и читать половину от мантры "Кармапа ченно" -- это тоже работает? Если да, что читать -- Кармапа или ченно?

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Не понятно, в чём смысли практиковать часть Махакала - пуджи?? Кто дал наставление так практиковать, каковы пояснения?


 Вообще это называется не "часть...", а краткое призывание Махакалы. Если прочитать его перевод, то вобщем-то невооруженным глазом видно цельность этого призывания, а не как будто "половину от Гуру-Йоги...". Мы делаем это краткое призывание и с Ламой Оле, и с Шамаром Ринпоче, делали с Лопен Цечу Ринпоче, и делаем конечно же с Кармапой Тхайе Дордже.

----------


## Вова Л.

Рецитация этого отрывка - это не изобретение Оле. Так иногда делают.

----------


## Per Se

> Хм... Ну, что бы что-то делать, обычно не лишне понтимать, в чём смысл действия, да?
> Скажите, если делать половину от Гуру Йоги ЕС Кармапы XVI, и читать половину от мантры "Кармапа ченно" -- это тоже работает? Если да, что читать -- Кармапа или ченно?


Т.е. если вы не хотите на обед первое, второе, третье и кампот — то кушать не станете вовсе? И если не можешь за один заход прочесть всего Ленина, то не читай вовсе? (Ленин, это так, фигура речи)  :Smilie:  
А по-поводу "кармапа ченно", хотите вы или нет но если вы знаете полную мантру, то произнеся вслух лишь её часть вы всё равно произнесёте всю. Есть же медленное произнесение и оч быстрое.

----------


## Kарма Дордже

Я лишь спросил, правильно ли так практиковать и кто дал такие наставления.
Ув. Per Se, что касается "обеда" -- фигурально выражаясь, предпочитаю, чтобы в блюде были все ингридиенты, которые положено по рецепту. Опять же, если предлагается другой рецепт, я интересуюсь какой лучше, и -- не будучи сам поваром и полагаясь на компетентность повара -- хочу прежде узнать, кто повар и какова его квалификация.

----------

